# New Mammogram code 77067



## harebt@charter.net

I work for a Radiologist and we are receiving denials for the new Mammogram code 77067. Has anyone else been receiving denials? Any suggestions? Both Medicare and commercial insurance are denying.
Thanks in advance.

Tina


----------



## CodingKing

You will want to continue use G0202. The description was updated eff 1/1/17 to exactly match the new code 77067. Medicare does not accept the new code and the commercial carrier is likely following CMS lead.

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medica...hy-Services-Coding-Direct-Digital-Imaging.pdf



> *Why is Medicare continuing to use G0202, G0204, and G0206 rather than the new CPT coding for 2017?*
> A: For reasons related to claims processing systems, CMS will be unable to properly process claims using CPT codes 77065, 77066, and 77067 for 2017. Therefore, for 2017, practitioners should report mammography services using G codes G0202, G0204, and G0206.


----------



## harebt@charter.net

Thank you


----------



## kimfifer

*You need to check*



harebt@charter.net said:


> Thank you



Medicare for sure only wants G codes.  Where I am ... Medicaid and all DMAS affiliates are going with the 7 series codes.  As are Anthem and Cigna.  Still asking about others.  No across the board answers.


----------

